# mr beefcake good or bad



## bluestaffy09 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone used this


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Not as good as Mr Chickenhead


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

beefcake-cartman.bmp


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fuvking thing wont let me post that pic up for all to see!!!!!


----------



## bluestaffy09 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrbeefcake.com


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

sounds like gay porn


----------



## Rambo2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Still No reviews?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

500mg Beef cake 12week cycle, get you hench blud!


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

The prices are terrible!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont know but as a kid I had a mr potato head


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> sounds like gay porn


It does, when I think of "beefcakes" my mind usually conjures up something like this



But now have an image of the Village people having a pose off in a jacuzzi.


----------



## Bigbadwolfman (May 24, 2012)

Well You should know being a gay boy yourself


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Bigbadwolfman said:


> Well You should know being a gay boy yourself


It took you 3 months to come up with "you're a big gay boy"! Lol, oh dear


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr beefcake is a source for aas, best to look on a review site


----------



## Bigbadwolfman (May 24, 2012)

Just ignore these arrogant pricks ,yeah MrBeefcake is ok


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Are u allowed to mention sites like these?? I'm sure it's against forum rules.

By the way I've used mr beefcake for all my beef n cakes lol


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Are u allowed to mention sites like these?? I'm sure it's against forum rules.

By the way I've used mr beefcake for all my beef n cakes lol


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Not good recent reviews from what i have seen on eroids ...all about Mr gymchemist.com lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed


----------

